# Y pipe



## atoltoetox (May 24, 2004)

Hey, i just recently got a Borla exhaust for my 3.5 altima, sounds good! but im looking for a y pipe but i cant find one. Does anyone know where i could find one? any sites?


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

atoltoetox said:


> Hey, i just recently got a Borla exhaust for my 3.5 altima, sounds good! but im looking for a y pipe but i cant find one. Does anyone know where i could find one? any sites?


They are easily made, also magnaflow makes a Y-pipe that goes single 2.5" to dual 2.25". If you are completely stuck I may be able to make you a Y-pipe in my garage.


----------



## atoltoetox (May 24, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> They are easily made, also magnaflow makes a Y-pipe that goes single 2.5" to dual 2.25". If you are completely stuck I may be able to make you a Y-pipe in my garage.


I've been looking around the magnaflow website and i cannot find any Y pipes. If you can, please link it to me. Also, what is a downpipe and what does it do for the car? Theres one on customaltima.com and im wondering if its worth it. The main reason i want a Y pipe is for the HP increase and a louder exhaust sound.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

atoltoetox said:


> I've been looking around the magnaflow website and i cannot find any Y pipes. If you can, please link it to me. Also, what is a downpipe and what does it do for the car? Theres one on customaltima.com and im wondering if its worth it. The main reason i want a Y pipe is for the HP increase and a louder exhaust sound.



Magnaflow Y-pipe The one I have on now is 10758, I am currently in the process of making a stainless one and I could sell you the old one for a few $ but it will be a little while. A different Y-pipe is not really going to do anything; you already have one on the stock exhaust. The factory downpipe is just a piece of pipe that connects to each of the exhaust manifolds and then to the exhaust system, it also incorporates a flexible section to allow for engine movement. The Custom Altima downpipe eliminates a few crushed parts on the factory downpipe and also eliminates the main catalytic converter. The downpipe will help the engine breathe a bit better by removing some of the restriction caused by the main cat and the smaller diameter sections. It would be a good addition to an aftermarket exhaust. However for around the same price as the downpipe you could purchase a set of headers which also come with the downpipe, which would result in a lot higher gains in power. If you do install headers it is essential to install a resonator or another muffler because the headers also eliminate the 2 pre-cats making the car unbearably loud to drive.


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Y pipe'*

The Y pipe opens up the exhaust flow pretty good, but for close to same price I would just go Full Race Headers for max hp/tq gains


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

MarkSpecV said:


> The Y pipe opens up the exhaust flow pretty good, but for close to same price I would just go Full Race Headers for max hp/tq gains


I think he was referring to the Y-pipe which splits the exhaust from single to duel, since he asked about a downpipe in another post.


----------

